# Japfest this saturday



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Just a heads up for anyone travelling along to castle combe on saturday to attend Japfest 2011 that this years map has been released:

http://www.japfest.co.uk/2011/05/09/check-out-this-years-club-layout/

I am in area A on the crx-uk stand so feel free to drop by and say hi.

Anyone else going/showing?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm in Area E on the 'UK S2000 Owners Club' stand :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I may be going but the weather doesn't look too good so I'll see, should be a good day though.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Was suposed to be going in my mates Mines GTR, but gutted im at work


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

We'll have a stand there too


----------

